
In-Depth Look at the Failures of IoT (in)Security - johnmark
https://osenetwork.com/2017/06/23/iot-security-a-distributed-product-failure-for-the-ages/
======
johnmark
Features in-depth reporting on consumer and enterprise IoT, with quotes from
Mark Shuttleworth, Bruce Schneier, Philip DesAutels and many more

